# [SOLVED] Games give some lag at dual monitors



## michael0090 (Jul 13, 2011)

Heey people,

i get some lag when i play games and I looked on the internet and found that having 2 monitors could be the problem. Is there some software or something that can automatically disconnect my 2nd monitor when gaming and turn it back on when done? Or do i need to turn off the 2nd monitor in my Nvidia control panel every time?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Games give some lag at dual monitors*

Having 2 monitors should have no effect on gaming performance. To confirm this, run a fullscreen game on monitor 1 with the second monitor connected and enabled, then disable or disconnect the second monitor to see if there's any difference.


----------



## michael0090 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Games give some lag at dual monitors*

well i noticed it at first when playing the elder scrolls IV: oblivion. and this is what i found on Oblivion:Technical Support - UESPWiki.

Cause
When using two monitors, the graphics driver attempts to use 3D acceleration for both monitors. The result is that the GPU is required to split its resources across two monitors.

Solution
Go into the NVidia Control Panel and set the option "Mult-Disply/Mixed GPU Acceleration" to "Single-Display-Performance-Mode", or simply disable and unplug the extra monitor when playing Oblivion.

so i was wondering if there is something what would automatically do this when i start the game or something or that i could have a quick launch button for this option.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Games give some lag at dual monitors*

If you're using Windows 7, hold down the Windows key (bottom left of keyboard, next to Ctrl and Alt), then press P. This displays a popup that allows you to toggle between single and dual monitors. Keep holding the Windows key and press P again to move between the options.

You could also go into the nvidia control panel and create a new profile for Oblivion. Set it to enable single-display hardware acceleration and to automatically start the profile when you run the game and end the profile when you exit the game. This will allow you to play the game on monitor 1 without having to disable or unplug monitor 2, and it should fix any lag problems you're having that are due to 3D/hardware acceleration.


----------



## michael0090 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Games give some lag at dual monitors*

Thanks I'll create the profile right now.


----------

